

A Survival Guide For The Hobbyists - agentbleu
http://startupcrunch.org/a_survival_guide_for_the_hobbyists

======
jimbokun
Metaphor alert!

"Gong side by side with the above, the danger any new industry faces is that
instead of the powerful companies or parents and guardians for want of an
analogy, looking after the young, supporting them with their wealth and
helping them grow from acorns into a wild symbiotic forest, they cannibalize
them, treating them as cattle that they feed from, inevitably leaving a baron
desert in their wake."

------
rglullis
_Google should have absolutely no say what-so-ever as to who links to who and
for what motive._

I knew it was a bad article from the introduction, complaining about how
capitalism was bad for the poor guy. Anyway, can we say "crappy reasoning"? I
don't remember having Google telling me where to place a link.

------
agentbleu
_rglullis No we cannot say 'crappy reasoning, you clearly cannot see the wood
for the trees.

_ jimbokun Go troll on Techcrunch where you could be of some use.

